# Orange Beach Sharkers???



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone shark fish in the orange beach area? My penn reel 7500ss has been collecting dust over the last year and a half. I have gotten more into speck and red fishing over the last year and have neglected the darn thing. I feel bad every time i walk by and look at it. Im ready to sit back on the beach one nightin hopes of a good hard fight. I will be more than willing to take some one out one night speck fishing in returns to let me piggy back with them for some shark excitement!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic143204-15-1.aspx

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic148241-15-1.aspx

Just let me know, Jason


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't fished for anything for a while (health issues), but for several years I would fish for sharks drifting about 1-200 yards off the beach with small spanish Macks, ladyfish, or bluefish . I had a great time doing this and caught some 4-6 ft fish. I need to do this again when my health issues finally resolve themselves. My fishing was always during the day, but I'll bet it is much better at night.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Within the next week I'll be out there on the beach with my kayak paddling baits out. I'll probably fish down near west pass in gulf shores. I'll PM you when I go and your welcome to come down and fish with me. We've been getting some good sized blacktips and bulls lately.


----------

